# Chick love



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My Silver penciled Rock and my Barred Rock. I thought this was cute and wanted to share with you all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, that looks to me more like: Mine all mine, I dare you to touch it.

Of course I have that kind of thing going on around here way more than I see devotion of any kind.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

So true!!! This little pencil challenges ALL 9 others! I have 7 Barred Rocks, 1 Silver Laced wyannadotte, 1golden buff, the Silver Penciled Rock is the biggest of all and she is miss bossy!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Robin, too funny, you pegged this little penciled Rocks personality with one look!


----------



## bonniefuller (May 10, 2016)

I can't wait to see all the posts about chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bonnie, nothing wrong with you jumping right in and posting about yours. This forum is chickens mostly and then whatever we think of tossed in once in a while.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

bonniefuller said:


> I can't wait to see all the posts about chickens.


Bonnie, welcome! I can't wait to see Your chicken pictures.


----------

